# U-12 junior soccer world challenge



## Wez

http://u12-juniorsoccer-wc.com/2016/en/

https://www.u12wc.com/

Qualifier in Norco in July.  Thoughts?


----------



## Fishme1

Wez said:


> http://u12-juniorsoccer-wc.com/2016/en/
> 
> https://www.u12wc.com/
> 
> Qualifier in Norco in July.  Thoughts?


Is this only for U12?


----------



## Wez

Fishme1 said:


> Is this only for U12?


I believe so.


----------



## KSROD

Where does it say qualifiers in Norco?


----------



## usc_soccermom

KSROD said:


> Where does it say qualifiers in Norco?


try this link..   https://www.u12wc.com/#japan

The event is scheduled to take place July 22, 23 and 25 at Silverlakes Sports Complex.


----------



## Wez

usc_soccermom said:


> try this link..   https://www.u12wc.com/#japan
> 
> The event is scheduled to take place July 22, 23 and 25 at Silverlakes Sports Complex.


Thanks.

Basically the best (at least as measured by the teams they play on) 12 year old soccer players are going to converge at Silverlakes this summer.


----------



## justneededaname

Here is the participating team list so far:

SD Surf USSDA Boys 2005
LA United Futbol Academy
Albion SC South B2005 Academy
Cda Slammers 05 Nualart
Albion SC B05 USSDA
Celtic Academy Harps
Houston Dynamo Academy
Strikers FC
Total Futbol Academy
Legends FC/ Legends FC B05FC
FCGS Soltilo
LAFC USSDA Academy
LA Galaxy USSDA Academy


----------



## Wez

justneededaname said:


> Here is the participating team list so far:
> 
> SD Surf USSDA Boys 2005
> LA United Futbol Academy
> Albion SC South B2005 Academy
> Cda Slammers 05 Nualart
> Albion SC B05 USSDA
> Celtic Academy Harps
> Houston Dynamo Academy
> Strikers FC
> Total Futbol Academy
> Legends FC/ Legends FC B05FC
> FCGS Soltilo
> LAFC USSDA Academy
> LA Galaxy USSDA Academy


Anyone know if this:  http://youthsoccerrankings.us/team.html?teamId=1918072

....is the Houston team above?

Amazing how CA dominated it is.


----------



## 3leches

justneededaname said:


> Here is the participating team list so far:
> 
> SD Surf USSDA Boys 2005
> LA United Futbol Academy
> Albion SC South B2005 Academy
> Cda Slammers 05 Nualart
> Albion SC B05 USSDA
> Celtic Academy Harps
> Houston Dynamo Academy
> Strikers FC
> Total Futbol Academy
> Legends FC/ Legends FC B05FC
> FCGS Soltilo
> LAFC USSDA Academy
> LA Galaxy USSDA Academy



Where did you get this list ?


----------



## BJ18

3leches said:


> Where did you get this list ?


Anybody have an idea when schedules might be released?


----------



## Wez

BJ18 said:


> Anybody have an idea when schedules might be released?


Good question.  https://www.u12wc.com/schedules/

"Coming soon."


----------



## Socal United

Wez said:


> Good question.  https://www.u12wc.com/schedules/
> 
> "Coming soon."


At the Volkswagen Junior Masters they did the draw the night before in KC.  It was a pretty cool thing.  They did the same in Rome.


----------



## SoccerLA3

Schedule is out
https://www.u12wc.com/schedules/


----------



## Box2Box

SoccerLA3 said:


> Schedule is out
> https://www.u12wc.com/schedules/


Gonna have to be both good and lucky to win this tourney. Good luck to everybody


----------



## justneededaname

This should be a lot of fun to watch. Hopefully it is not too hot in Norco that weekend. Lots of questions to answer:

- Is LAFC basically TFAs 05s plus a few players?
- How well do LAGSD and Arsenal transition from 9v9 to 11v11? Did they gain something special getting to spend a year playing up and small-sided?
- Will Surf's big striker cut his vacation short and come back for this?
- What does TFA look like if the answer to number 1 is "yes"?
- Is the franchise on the field for Strikers or has he transitioned up to the 04s?
- Has the Nomads mashup of ex-Albion and Surf players had enough time together to be competitive?


----------



## 404error

Answers to above:
-Yes
-Rough/No
-No
-Pretty
-Yes and Yes
-No


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

you must mean LAFC's existing excellent 2005 players,  then came TFA's few good players.  Unless you think big strong and fast is better..? while I like more technical, fundamental players, with soccer I.Q.'s and receive the ball on their front foot...  unless High School Varsity soccer is your thing; then yeah I would agree with you saying TFA is better than LAFC existing 05's. Yes. I think TFA would be a great high school soccer team.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

In the four games played this season LAFC 2005's had 2 wins and 2 ties against TFA 2005's.  So....  ?


----------



## Wez

Why is LAG DA not playing, anyone know?


----------



## SoccerisFun

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> you must mean LAFC's existing excellent 2005 players,  then came TFA's few good players.  Unless you think big strong and fast is better..? while I like more technical, fundamental players, with soccer I.Q.'s and receive the ball on their front foot...  unless High School Varsity soccer is your thing; then yeah I would agree with you saying TFA is better than LAFC existing 05's. Yes. I think TFA would be a great high school soccer team.


Wouldn't you guys be teammates now?  Why the animosity?  Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## SoccerLA3

I believe all (9) of LAFC DA's are back , (1) from TFA and rest are from different clubs.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

Yes we are teammates. Just didn't appreciate the post. Kinda hinted TFA players are better than LAFC 05's. It's cool.


----------



## SoccerLA3

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Yes we are teammates. Just didn't appreciate the post. Kinda hinted TFA players are better than LAFC 05's. It's cool.


You just said out of 4 games LAFC had 2 wins and 2 ties vs. TFA, how are TFA players better? 5 TFA players tried out and only 1 is either in or trying out still.


----------



## justneededaname

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Yes we are teammates. Just didn't appreciate the post. Kinda hinted TFA players are better than LAFC 05's. It's cool.


I apologize if I did not present the question as intended. It truly was a question trying to confirm a rumor that had made it's way down to San Diego about the make up of the LAFC DA team. By the time it made it to San Diego, the rumor was that up to 10 TFA 05s were on the new LAFC team. Based on the comments here, that seems incorrect. So 404s answer to my first question should have been "No" and not "Yes".


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

Correct justneededaname. There's nine boys left who are the original 2005's boys for LAFC.  and I heard the rumor too that LAFC was just waiting for the TFA boys to come over. As of now I think there's just one TFA kid but it's still early. Training just resumed.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

I apologize too,  TFA is good. Really.. are boys in this league are pretty good to be honest.


----------



## xav10

404error said:


> Answers to above:
> -Yes
> -Rough/No
> -No
> -Pretty
> -Yes and Yes
> -No


Is there more than 1 TFA 05 now on LAFC? Is there even 1?


----------



## PinoyBoy

justneededaname said:


> I apologize if I did not present the question as intended. It truly was a question trying to confirm a rumor that had made it's way down to San Diego about the make up of the LAFC DA team. By the time it made it to San Diego, the rumor was that up to 10 TFA 05s were on the new LAFC team. Based on the comments here, that seems incorrect. So 404s answer to my first question should have been "No" and not "Yes".


----------



## PinoyBoy

I don't believe original comment made any reference that TFA players were better  so no need to put down TFA players. Also, can't really measure talent of players by DA game scores since teams were continuously switched around with 2004's and 2005's playing on both teams. 2 TFA 2005's and 6 2004's and 1 2006 went to LAFC. Should be a great blend of talent from both academies.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz

PinoyBoy said:


> I don't believe original comment made any reference that TFA players were better  so no need to put down TFA players. Also, can't really measure talent of players by DA game scores since teams were continuously switched around with 2004's and 2005's playing on both teams. 2 TFA 2005's and 6 2004's and 1 2006 went to LAFC. Should be a great blend of talent from both academies.


Except I'm pretty sure that LAFC's 05's always stayed intact every game. If anything LAFC would bring down a few 04's to fill out the squad. That's what I heard.


----------



## xav10

PinoyBoy said:


> I don't believe original comment made any reference that TFA players were better  so no need to put down TFA players. Also, can't really measure talent of players by DA game scores since teams were continuously switched around with 2004's and 2005's playing on both teams. 2 TFA 2005's and 6 2004's and 1 2006 went to LAFC. Should be a great blend of talent from both academies.


Based on the numbers you suggest, I'm not really seeing a "blend" except with the 04's.


----------



## Ilikefutbol

If both the dominant mids from last year's Strikers participate in this tourney, they win.  But this is gonna be fun to watch.


----------



## datamec

Saw Strikers today without the two mids from last year and they are still scary good.


----------



## justneededaname

datamec said:


> Saw Strikers today without the two mids from last year and they are still scary good.


Yes, they are scary good. But not good enough to win.


----------



## Ilikefutbol

justneededaname said:


> Yes, they are scary good. But not good enough to win.


Who beats them?


----------



## justneededaname

Ilikefutbol said:


> Who beats them?


Albion beat them 2-0 today in the finals of Albion Cup. Who beats them next week, not sure, but without those two players they remind me a lot more of Legends West from the last year than Strikers. They are a great team that will always come close to winning the whole thing and sometimes they will win it. It was very obvious that without number 9 they do not have a goal scoring threat. They move the ball beautifully, they can get the ball into dangerous positions. But, before 9 was able to score from anywhere within 30ish yards to goal. It meant teams were in desperation defending mode the moment the ball passed into the final third. This new version does not have that same threat. 

After this weekend, I would not be at all surprised if we see at least one of those two back for the tournament. A trip to Japan is on the line. 

I wish that I could see it, I think it is going to be a great tournament. My family will be on vacation so we will miss this trip to lovely Norco, CA.


----------



## Wez

justneededaname said:


> Albion beat them 2-0 today in the finals of Albion Cup. Who beats them next week, not sure, but without those two players they remind me a lot more of Legends West from the last year than Strikers. They are a great team that will always come close to winning the whole thing and sometimes they will win it. It was very obvious that without number 9 they do not have a goal scoring threat. They move the ball beautifully, they can get the ball into dangerous positions. But, before 9 was able to score from anywhere within 30ish yards to goal. It meant teams were in desperation defending mode the moment the ball passed into the final third. This new version does not have that same threat.
> 
> After this weekend, I would not be at all surprised if we see at least one of those two back for the tournament. A trip to Japan is on the line.
> 
> I wish that I could see it, I think it is going to be a great tournament. My family will be on vacation so we will miss this trip to lovely Norco, CA.


Wow, ok.  Tried to chat with you in PMs about today's game and congratulate you but I guess you prefer to thump your chest here.  It's going to be a long and fun season.


----------



## BJ18

I think you will see some very good, early games.  Most DA teams play other DA teams their first game.  Then you will probably see some blowouts in later group games.  But, the semifinals and final should be very good games.  

I am more interested to see if any non-DA teams can get through to the semifinal.   My guess would be TFA has the best shot.


----------



## Wez

BJ18 said:


> I think you will see some very good, early games.  Most DA teams play other DA teams their first game.  Then you will probably see some blowouts in later group games.  But, the semifinals and final should be very good games.
> 
> I am more interested to see if any non-DA teams can get through to the semifinal.   My guess would be TFA has the best shot.


Slammers B04 beat Albion DA on Sunday.  Will be tons of good games, DA or not.


----------



## Kriks0129

I heard Surf is taking 5 borrowed players to the U12 world soccer challenge (2 from CVFC and 3 from Xolos from tj ) how true is this rumor ?


----------



## justneededaname

Kriks0129 said:


> I heard Surf is taking 5 borrowed players to the U12 world soccer challenge (2 from CVFC and 3 from Xolos from tj ) how true is this rumor ?


I heard the same thing. Puts Surf on the list of two teams I would really like to watch at this tournament. LAFC is first since I never got to see them play in the 04 DA last year (I did get to see LAGSD and Arsenal) and Surf because it looks like they put together a super-team for a one time outing that we wont see during the DA season.


----------



## Purabarca

IDK if making a 1 time wonder team with the addition of non Surf players is a good move for a club. What does that say about Surf developing quality soccer players. I'd be 1 ticked off Surf parent if my kid was left out of WC tourney to have guest players take his spot.


----------



## osvaldo

SoccerLA3 said:


> You just said out of 4 games LAFC had 2 wins and 2 ties vs. TFA, how are TFA players better? 5 TFA players tried out and only 1 is either in or trying out still.


I have been at LAFC tryouts/preseason Bell Gardens all week this week. Many TFA 04s in the mix, fewer 05s. Two 05s signed, another still attending, on the fence. 
Where are you getting your info?


----------



## arselona

Purabarca said:


> IDK if making a 1 time wonder team with the addition of non Surf players is a good move for a club. What does that say about Surf developing quality soccer players. I'd be 1 ticked off Surf parent if my kid was left out of WC tourney to have guest players take his spot.


My experience is most Surf parents know the deal. At least by this age. This 05 team has a lot of starters that haven't been at Surf for more than a year. Just off the top of my head:
Center back - New last year from West Coast
D Mid - New this year from LAFC
Central Mid - New this year from Albion
Attacking Mid - New last year from Express
Striker - New this year from Albion
New players taking spots from existing players is just the way it is. There is still time to sign players for the DA. These are probably not guests, it is probably a tryout.


----------



## Purabarca

osvaldo said:


> I have been at LAFC tryouts/preseason Bell Gardens all week this week. Many TFA 04s in the mix, fewer 05s. Two 05s signed, another still attending, on the fence.
> Where are you getting your info?





arselona said:


> My experience is most Surf parents know the deal. At least by this age. This 05 team has a lot of starters that haven't been at Surf for more than a year. Just off the top of my head:
> Center back - New last year from West Coast
> D Mid - New this year from LAFC
> Central Mid - New this year from Albion
> Attacking Mid - New last year from Express
> Striker - New this year from Albion
> New players taking spots from existing players is just the way it is. There is still time to sign players for the DA. These are probably not guests, it is probably a tryout.


Could be for 2 CVSC players, but I don't see why Xolos players committing to Surf being players are already on a Professional Soccer Team Youth Academy, and have access to many more options at Xolos than they would at Surf... Sucks for kids on Surf who thought they made DA, and may be dropped to lower tier team if NEW players decide to join Surf DA.


----------



## justneededaname

arselona said:


> There is still time to sign players for the DA. These are probably not guests, it is probably a tryout.


Might not be a great time to be on vacation


----------



## Ilikefutbol

arselona said:


> My experience is most Surf parents know the deal. At least by this age. This 05 team has a lot of starters that haven't been at Surf for more than a year. Just off the top of my head:
> Center back - New last year from West Coast
> D Mid - New this year from LAFC
> Central Mid - New this year from Albion
> Attacking Mid - New last year from Express
> Striker - New this year from Albion
> New players taking spots from existing players is just the way it is. There is still time to sign players for the DA. These are probably not guests, it is probably a tryout.


Or, they're bringing in the big guns to win a free 22 day trip to Japan.  The existing players would be stoked with that ..


----------



## ferbert

Congrats to; Boca, Corinthians and Pats YL. These clubs had shown their talent on this tournament vs DA teams


----------



## 66 GTO

Good games this weekend. 
There will be one club team among the final 4


----------



## Wez

Great weekend, was awesome to have so many good teams in one place.  Good luck to the final four and very good luck to whoever goes to Japan to represent us!


----------



## BJ18

Wez said:


> Great weekend, was awesome to have so many good teams in one place.  Good luck to the final four and very good luck to whoever goes to Japan to represent us!


Very good weekend of soccer.  Shocked that LAUFA took out Strikers.  And props to Pats YL.  Should be good semifinals and final.


----------



## lafalafa

BJ18 said:


> Very good weekend of soccer.  Shocked that LAUFA took out Strikers.  And props to Pats YL.  Should be good semifinals and final.


Good luck to all the teams tomorrow.

We your team doesn't give up goals their hard to beat.   We might be the smallest club in this one but we have the player and coach who has the hometown kids (no guests) having fun and playing well the correct way.


----------



## Wez

BJ18 said:


> Shocked that LAUFA took out Strikers.


We had a ton of chances to score, alas, the Soccer Gods did not shine on us that game.


----------



## ferbert

Wez said:


> Great weekend, was awesome to have so many good teams in one place.  Good luck to the final four and very good luck to whoever goes to Japan to represent us!


Hey Wez, I haven't t had the chance to meet you in person, but I you problably know me. (I am the  guy behind the camera) 
Yesterday game was really good (vs LAUFA), I respect all teams in general, but strikers has a special respect (few players that I know play for strikers ) 
Intensive, quality, and clean game. I really enjoyed the game regardless the outcome. 
I hope we can chat in person one day. 
Cheers


----------



## Wez

ferbert said:


> Hey Wez, I haven't t had the chance to meet you in person, but I you problably know me. (I am the  guy behind the camera)
> Yesterday game was really good (vs LAUFA), I respect all teams in general, but strikers has a special respect (few players that I know play for strikers )
> Intensive, quality, and clean game. I really enjoyed the game regardless the outcome.
> *I hope we can chat in person one day. *
> Cheers


I look forward to it.


----------



## Ilikefutbol

Very impressed with LAFC.  Lots of skill, size, and they move the ball well.


----------



## Wez

Ilikefutbol said:


> Very impressed with LAFC.  Lots of skill, size, and they move the ball well.


Yea, it's a great team, anyone know why MLS Galaxy DA didn't show?


----------



## Box2Box

Wez said:


> Yea, it's a great team, anyone know why MLS Galaxy DA didn't show?


They are still on break


----------



## younothat

Wez said:


> Yea, it's a great team, anyone know why MLS Galaxy DA didn't show?


Playing the inaugural Prospects Cup in FL during Dec Instead.  (8) International Teams & (8) U.S. Club teams
http://prospectscup.com/


----------



## Wez

younothat said:


> Playing the inaugural Prospects Cup in FL during Dec Instead.  (8) International Teams & (8) U.S. Club teams
> http://prospectscup.com/


Wow, never saw this, interesting.


----------



## Purabarca

LAFC vs Surf semi game is the FINALS. I'm ONLY speaking for myself


----------



## Purabarca

3-2 Surf over LAFC........ Must of been a great game with OT!!!!


----------



## 66 GTO

Congrats to pats and surf making the finals!!!
This thread sure got quiet after Sunday..
Upsets or no Upsets. We should embrace the competition it was a lot of fun this
weekend. This probably will be the last time DA Teams and non-DA face each other. 
Alot of people counted the club teams out but Boca,Corinthians and Pat's
Made some noise.


----------



## blau baby

This whole forum has gotten pretty boring. Maybe that's why it got quiet. Usually just a bunch of overbearing parents pounding their chest saying my kid/team is better then yours.


----------



## Wez

Purabarca said:


> 3-2 Surf over LAFC........ Must of been a great game with OT!!!!


Wish I had been there to see it.


----------



## Striker17

Why would anyone pound their chest when one team had five guests ? Odd


----------



## Box2Box

Surf clearly has the best team right now, with their superior midfield. The brilliance of the lafc 9 kept them in the game.


----------



## 66 GTO

Striker17 said:


> Why would anyone pound their chest when one team had five guests ? Odd


Which team?


----------



## Striker17

Didn't Surf bring in five guests? That is what someone asserted earlier


----------



## blau baby

Who cares if they did. Maybe they really want to go to Japan and by doing this they think they have a shot?


----------



## PIRLO

blau baby said:


> Who cares if they did. Maybe they really want to go to Japan and by doing this they think they have a shot?


Heard they brought in a guest coach for LAFC game


----------



## boomer

I heard there was a guest referee and several of the parents guested as well.


----------



## Purabarca

Surf brought in 2 players from CVSC, and 3 players from Xolos to guest play. Rumor is 2 CVSC players are committing to Surf. Only time will tell..... Good Luck to both teams!!!!


----------



## 66 GTO

I also heard they brought avery good striker from 
Corona Blues..


----------



## 66 GTO

Pats win final in PK'S
That's the info I got.


----------



## Striker17

Who cares my point is you have nothing to be proud of if they did. It's sad you would brag about it. Hope that clears it up ulittle daddies how embarrassing to win something at 12 based on ringers. More like pathetic ...


----------



## 66 GTO

Striker17 said:


> Who cares my point is you have nothing to be proud of if they did. It's sad you would brag about it. Hope that clears it up ulittle daddies how embarrassing to win something at 12 based on ringers. More like pathetic ...


Not clear on your response?


----------



## datamec

I am not sure if Striker17 came out and saw any of the games this weekend. If you did you saw some really good games. I was impressed with the style most all of the teams played. 

Did you see the FCLA DA team out there? I don't think anyone can call them "ulittles".

Also not sure if Striker17 realizes that whoever won this got a trip to Japan where thy will potentially face FC Barcelona and Man City u12 academies. Any team from SoCal that is looking to legitimately compete with Barcelona's u12s is going to need ringers in Japan. 

Both Pats and Surf should be proud of making the finals. This definitely had the best competition of the summer. Would have been nice to see La Galaxy and Palm Desert out there also.


----------



## Striker17

This is a post I can get behind. I am fully supportive of a team building itself and recruiting for a new year. That's business. I am also supportive of families deciding if it's a good fit and using a guesting opportunity to see. 
I am not supportive of bombastic daddies bragging when five on a roster don't even belong to the team. There is plenty of good soccer.  
So winning a trip to Japan means bring in ringers? So basically what you are saying is none of these teams could beat those academies without the ringers so it's best to pretend? 
News flash they won't win with them either so maybe it would have been better to bring their own team? Hmmm what a concept! @chargerfan you have to read this one no comment necessary


----------



## chargerfan

I wonder if the daddies of the 5 boys that had to sit the bench so the guest players could win the game for the team are this excited !


----------



## datamec

I guess I am confused why you are so upset unless you are a parent of one of those players. It probably isn't the best thing for their team in the long run, but that is why you have the choice to not have your kid on that team. That doesn't mean they shouldn't be proud of what they accomplished.

Pats won anyway, and if you haven't noticed most of the people posting don't have a player on either team in the final.


----------



## Wez

datamec said:


> I guess I am confused why you are so upset unless you are a parent of one of those players. It probably isn't the best thing for their team in the long run, but that is why you have the choice to not have your kid on that team. That doesn't mean they shouldn't be proud of what they accomplished.
> 
> Pats won anyway, and if you haven't noticed most of the people posting don't have a player on either team in the final.


Crazy how close in skill all these teams are.  Pats YL didn't even make semis at the Albion Cup the previous weekend.

What a great tourney this was and this is going to be a fun season.  No need for bad blood, we're all living vicarously through our boys.


----------



## Living The Dream!

Wez said:


> Crazy how close in skill all these teams are.  Pats YL didn't even make semis at the Albion Cup the previous weekend.
> 
> What a great tourney this was and this is going to be a fun season.  No need for bad blood, we're all living vicarously through our boys.


----------



## Living The Dream!

Well said WEZ! At this age all kids should be proud at the level of play! Before we know it they will be on Jr high or middle school and really may not care soon about soccer or us! We all should step back and enjoy their accomplishments....Lets be proud parents and praise all the teams...I really don't care if they are guest players or not, they beat good teams and should be praised...


----------



## seuss

Congrats to Pats, I'm quite happy to see them take it, just to put all this exclusive academy madness in perspective (academy age groups have gone too young -- just my opinion).

Using guests in place of a teams regular players in order to win big tourneys at this age level is for the glory of the adults involved. It was an adult that wanted to go to Japan so bad that they are willing to hurt your 12 year old child by using a guest in place of him (something a child will remember for life).  
In the end, even after making your child feel like crap, the guests didn't win  the trip (or trophy) that the adult wanted so very much to have.  Now what?  I would bet the adult  will probably avoid looking at the eyes of the guested-for players parents for at least a week  

I've seen this happen many times over the past 10 years. Unfortunately, it will be repeated.
Some adults just have to ruin everything.


----------



## Striker17

Amen brother amen! Soccer karma worked its magic. Great job Pats!


----------



## Ilikefutbol

I know this horse is dead, but I'll throw it out there.  I heard that Pats YL had some Jamaican players last wknd.  I saw them play Strikers at Albion Cup and there weren't any there that I recall.  Not that I care much, I expect teams to load up for tourneys like this, but I don't think Surf is the only one that brought guests, but they're making all the headlines.


----------



## 66 GTO

Boca played with zero guests..
And had a good showing


----------



## Ilikefutbol

66 GTO said:


> Boca played with zero guests..
> And had a good showing


Agree, good run.


----------



## osvaldo

Wez said:


> Crazy how close in skill all these teams are.  Pats YL didn't even make semis at the Albion Cup the previous weekend.
> 
> What a great tourney this was and this is going to be a fun season.  No need for bad blood, we're all living vicarously through our boys.


I agree. My son was in the Surf/ LAFC semi final. What a fantastic well played game. Hats off to both organizations.
So happy he was there to experience it!


----------



## PIRLO

osvaldo said:


> I agree. My son was in the Surf/ LAFC semi final. What a fantastic well played game. Hats off to both organizations.
> So happy he was there to experience it!





chargerfan said:


> I wonder if the daddies of the 5 boys that had to sit the bench so the guest players could win the game for the team are this excited !


you are on the wrong blog charger fan


----------



## PIRLO

osvaldo said:


> I agree. My son was in the Surf/ LAFC semi final. What a fantastic well played game. Hats off to both organizations.
> So happy he was there to experience it!


I heard Surf just won Surf Cup destroying everyone.My friend told me they smacked Albion 4 to 1 in final and it could have been more.Scary as they were missing 2 of their new forwards.Watch out for this group!!


----------



## Wez

PIRLO said:


> I heard Surf just won Surf Cup destroying everyone.My friend told me they smacked Albion 4 to 1 in final and it could have been more.Scary as they were missing 2 of their new forwards.Watch out for this group!!


It's great to have such a strong group of boys in this age group, on many different teams.  It would suck if the MLS DAs were stomping everyone.  I look forward to playing Surf and having them raise the bar on US development.


----------

